# Skyler's Friends........



## sharlin

.....at the Bridge can be seen whenever you like. It's a work in continual progress, but, for everyone here or for others as well, you can visit www.skylersfriends.com and see the Bridge pictures that I've done over time. I realized as I went thru the pictures that they needed a permanent place on the 'net so people can stop by and say HI to our kids whenever they felt the need. Just remember that this is to bring a smile of rememberance to your faces, not a sigh of sadness to your hearts. 

Steve & Skypup


----------



## Thor0918

How sweet of you Steve!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Steve.... that's wonderful and so very thoughtful and caring. I hope I won't see any of my crew there for a long, long time, but I'm sure for those whose puppers are on your pages, it will be of great comfort.
Thanks for being you !!!!!


----------



## Debles

Thanks so much Steve. That was such a kind thoughtful thing to do.
I treasure seeing my Max there with all our friends at the Bridge.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

how wonderful! Steve, you can never know how much your photos mean, you are a treasure.


----------



## BeauShel

Thank you so much Steve. You are the sweetest man to do this for everyone.


----------



## twinny41

This is a marvellous idea and a beautiful tribute to all those wonderful dogs who blessed our lives. I was very touched to see my Meg there and find it very comforting to know she has such great company. 
So Thank you very much Steve.


----------



## goldensmum

Steve, I don't know what to say except a massive thank you for caring so much about our friends that we have lost. Once again you have me reduced to tears


----------



## threegoldengirls

Thank you Steve. It was so sweet of you to do this. I know my Atlantis is surrounded by more friends then she ever had. It will be one month tomorrow that she left me but she will always be in my heart.


----------



## maggie1951

Steve that was just lovely and i am sorry it did make me cry but it was lovely and thoughtful of you.


----------



## TwoGoldens

It's beautiful Steve. What a great way to pay tribute to all those wonderful dogs who will always be missed........


----------



## Rob's GRs

That is a very nice project and tribute to all the four legged family members of ours that have moved on from this world. All we can hope for is that they have all found comfort and peace together.


----------



## paula bedard

Thank You Steve, It's comforting to see all the smiling faces that Sam sees everyday. I know he's happy there.


----------



## goldencontriever3

What a beautiful tribute. Thank you for remembering all the special pups.


----------



## bwoz

What a wonderful thing to do, beautiful site Steve.


----------



## mylissyk

Awesome Steve. What a great thing to do!


----------



## T&T

SUCH A GENTLE CARING SOUL YOU ARE ...
HUGS TO YOU


----------



## magiclover

How beautiful. Sorry I had to cry though and my dog is not even there.


----------



## ohdish!

What comes from the heart goes to the heart... that is beautiful.


----------



## Angel_Kody

Thank you Steve. It's so comforting to see that my angel Kody has many friends including your Skyler at the Bridge. What a lovely tribute you've put together for all of our angels.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

It's nice to know that my pups will never be alone.


----------



## 3459

Thanks you so much for your kindness! The pages are beautiful, and it's great to remember our beloved pups among friends.


----------



## davebeech

Nice one Steve, and it's Great seeing Fred's picture there, and in such good company.


----------



## Jenny Wren

Oh Steve--how touching that is. Look how many pictures you have done...all exquisitely beautiful...

Yes, I am crying... It's a hard day today with Beau (gold4me) leaving...and just seeing all the pups who have also left has me feeling badly for their families. You too...

I bookmarked it, because I will come back... thanks...


----------



## Miss Happy

Great - My Sweet Katie has so many friends to play with. You are terrific.


----------



## goldenluver

That was so beautiful and so nice of you to do.


----------



## AtticusJordie

Steve--I don't know you personally, but you are one of the people on this Forum for whom I have always had the utmost respect. Your selfless acts of kindness and kind words have helped so many.

It will only be a matter of time before some of our 'kids' will join the others at the Rainbow Bridge. When that time comes, I would be honored if you would do a picture for them, too.

Thanks for such a wonderful remembrance of so many of our companions...

SJ


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I just saw this Steve. Thank you it brought a nice smile to my face when I saw Arby and Cedah in with all of Skylers buddies.


----------



## KatieandAngie

As I sit here with tears in my eyes I simply cannot thank you enough.

You're a good and kind person.


----------



## sharlin

Just a note to say the site is updated.


----------



## maggie1951

Thanks Steve


----------



## Kelbys'Dad

I can't express this enough.....

"...........and a *special thanks* to Steve for his extraordinary contributions to the galleries."

And I now know what a heart dog is.........

Kelbys'Dad


----------



## Fozzybear

Thats a beautiful site Steve, thank you so much.


----------



## cubbysan

Thanks for including our friend Hooch, too.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Steve, You are an amazing man, you do such wonderful things for so many!
Thank you for this great tribute to all of these wonderful dogs.


----------



## Hudson

Steve, thankyou for being so very thoughtful and caring, it will be a wonderful place to visit and know our special angels are in good company.... and yes.... the tears just rolled down my checks sorry..... next time I will try to smile and remember the wonderful times.What a wonderful tribute, thanks again!


----------



## sasha's mum

Thank you Steve for adding Saxon, brought a tear but its beautiful


----------



## Karen519

*Steve*

Steve:

I just have to say that I think you are one of the kindest, warmest,most loving, people that I'VE NEVER met. You are such a Dog Angel.
Bless you for all you do for canines and humans!!

*I have to go look at Skyler's Friends!*

*Steve: Your Site is just beautiful!

Tell me more about Skyler!*


----------



## ladybank

Had been hoping to see my bys but was touched by the pictures


----------



## jjcason

Steve,

I looked at your page often right after I joined GRF and it is amazing that you have spent the time doing this. It is so special and amazing!!!

I was wondering if the next time you updated it, if it would be possible to put a picture of my Dutchess. I don't think she is on there already--- I have checked but I could have missed her. Just let me know if you don't mind. And again, Thank you so much for taking the time to do this for others!!!

Janell


----------



## jjcason

Sorry Steve--- I just realized that your message re: the update of the site was 1-14 and I did not even join the Forum until 1-22 (I think these dates are correct...) Anyway, I will just continue to visit the site and maybe she will be included on your next update...


----------



## sharlin

Updated 3/18.....


----------



## Blaireli

Steve, thank you so much for adding my sweet girl to Skyler's Friends. You are such an amazing man.


----------



## sharlin

Updated 4/16/09

Play Hard Kids!!!


----------



## maggie1951

Thanks Steve its a comfort to know they are with there friends at the bridge


----------



## sharlin

Updated 4/27/09


----------



## Sivin

What a kind thing you did!


----------



## maggie1951

Sivin said:


> What a kind thing you did!


That Steve sure is a good guy.


----------



## sharlin

Updated 6/16/2009

Keep on playing hard kids~we think of you often.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Steve you're a sweetheart, I seen my little Charlie, Peanut and Spice.


----------



## Blaireli

Steve, thank you so much for keeping this site up and going. It's so comforting to know that I can see Heidi's picture from anywhere in the world.  lots of big hugs coming your way!


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Thank you, Steve. What an incredibly thoughtful thing to do.
I'm just seeing this and it couldn't have come at a better time. It was two years this past Sunday that we lost Cooper and it's been a rough couple days. This made me smile.


----------



## Lawbear

Thank you for including my beautiful Webster in your tribute.


----------



## Angel_Kody

Thanks again Steve for creating this place for our angels.

I just visited to say a little prayer for my Angel Kody as today marks 4 years since we had to say good-bye and send him to Rainbow Bridge to wait until we can meet again.


----------



## arcane

*Steve 
you are one of the kindest souls I have had the **privilege to know!!!!!! thank you my friend I have bookmarked your beautiful site*


----------



## maggie1951

arcane said:


> *Steve *
> *you are one of the kindest souls I have had the **privilege to know!!!!!! thank you my friend I have bookmarked your beautiful site*


I agree and i have bookmarked the site also


----------



## KiwiD

What a beautiful site you've created to honor the Rainbow Bridge dogs. Well done


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

When you posted Maggie's photo on my post about her passing, I cried tears of joy because I knew she was running free. So beautiful. Thank you so much.


----------



## Augie's Mom

What a beautiful tribute to our beloved bridge dogs. How kind and thoughtful.


----------



## AtticusJordie

You're one in a million, Steve. 

Thanks for caring and remembering our furkids in such a beautiful way.

SJ


----------



## Hudson

Thanks again Steve for a wonderful place to visit and remember our beloved angels.


----------



## sharlin

Updated 8/27/09


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Thank you for updating it, now I can see my Maggie. Means so much to me.


----------



## sunshinesmom

Can silly, goofy Riley be one of Skylar's friends???? He just loves everybody so much!


----------



## sharlin

Site updated 10/23/2009
Play Hard Kids ~ Aloha for now.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I never saw this! My own dogs are the first ones on the first page! Awww, thank you!


----------



## grrrick

I never realized you had Ruby on there. Thank you!!!! It's been over two months since we lost her and I've been doing pretty good with it lately, but today I can't get my mind off her. Thank you so much. I love the picture.


----------



## KCN

This is beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## kathi127

Thank you so much Steve for including my Rusty. What a wonderful person you are for doing this for us!


----------



## Karen519

*Steve*

Steve and Skylar

You are both angels and I know Skylar and all of his friends are smiling down on all of you.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thank you, Steve for this. I can't go there right now. I just can't but the one's I've seen are just beautiful. What a wonderful tribute.


----------



## sharlin

Site updated 11-24-09

Be sure and stop by Thursday and talk with the kids and tell them how Thankful we were to have shared their joy in life.


----------



## 3459

sharlin said:


> Site updated 11-24-09
> 
> Be sure and stop by Thursday and talk with the kids and tell them how Thankful we were to have shared their joy in life.


What a beautiful Thanksgiving thought! Thanks for all you do, Steve.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Your site is very sweet, thanks again for all you do


----------



## maggie1951

Thanks Steve it's a lovely site only trouble it makes me cry.


----------



## Karen519

*Steve*

Steve

What a beautiful site-you are a very SPECIAL man!
Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## maggie1951

Karen519 said:


> Steve
> 
> What a beautiful site-you are a very SPECIAL man!
> Happy Thanksgiving!!!


 
I must say Karen i agree with you there Steve is a very special man


----------



## sharlin

Updated 12/28/2009

Be sure & drop by New Years Eve and say HI to all our kids.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Bumping up, as this is a great site Steve has put together for all our Goldens we have all lost.


----------



## nixietink

Steve- thank you so much for this!! It is the first time I had seen the page and with Cosmo being gone only 2 weeks, it was special to see him. Thank you again.


----------



## Laurie

That was so beautiful!! So many amazingly beautiful dogs at the Bridge. I saw my precious Phoenix....it may be cry as well.


----------



## Miss Happy

Thank you....good memories of Sweet Katie. Happy New Year!!


----------



## Rob's GRs

I am making this post a sticky post. Steve has done a great job with his web page (Skylersfriends.com) that pays tribute to many of our beloved Goldens that have passed on. He still updates this page every so often as well to include our more recent departed loved one too.


----------



## Hudson

Thanks again Steve, such a beautiful place for our beloved Goldens to be remembered.


----------



## sharlin

Updated 6/17/2010
Play Hard My Sweet Friends
Godspeed & Aloha for now


----------



## SweetSoul

Thank you so much Steve. It really is a beautiful tribute to all these amazing beautiful souls that have forever touched our hearts and lives. Thank you again


----------



## Jenny Wren

Love what you've done for all of us Steve...thank you...


----------



## GoldenDaisy

Thank you Steve for making This Tribute: Somehow I missed it when it came out . It made me cry but yet made me feel all warm inside that Daisy has so many friends around her. We are so blessed to have had these beautiful dogs in our lives.


----------



## sharlin

Updated 8/18/2010
Me Ke Aloha Little Friends


----------



## aprilg

Tears are running but they are tears touched by such beauty and wonderful memories. Thanks you so much.


----------



## sharlin

Site updated 11-26-2010
Aloha Little Friends ~ I'll see you in the future.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Thank you for the update Steve, I am sure I will see mine in the future.


----------



## sharlin

GoldenCamper said:


> Thank you for the update Steve, I am sure I will see mine in the future.


Page 3 I believe, on the bottom row of thumbnails


----------



## Jackson'sMom

It's so sad to see pictures of so many beloved dogs who are no longer with us except in spirit.


----------



## goldenangels

An amazing and beautiful tribute....took my breath away.
I am new to the forum---grieving the loss of my Molly in November has been a long heartbreaking journey........the comfort I have received from the caring members here has helped to make this journey alittle easier.
Thank you all so much.
Karen


----------



## Norman

What an effort, this is amazing. The time you took to put this together is nothing short of awesome. 

My Norman passed a couple of days ago and I've been lost since. This is a wonderful site full of supportive people. 

Norman RIP 2/7/11


----------



## sharlin

Site updated 2-26-2011
Peace To All ~ Play Hard Little Friends


----------



## Rainheart

I just saw my beautiful girl up there. Thank so much for making it for me! Tears are flowing after seeing all these beautiful dogs.


----------



## Jean_NJ

Thank you so much, I did tear up a bit. There are so many of our babies there, it is a beautiful tribute to those that touched their family's lives.


----------



## goldenangels

Steve,
I just saw my Molly Marie on Skyler's Friends page 7.
It's taken me quite awhile to be able to look at her page. 
You have created a wonderful memorial to all of our lost babies.
Now Molly is not alone.
She is there with her friends...forever.
It is beautiful...you are an angel.
Thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## sharlin

I will be trying to update Skyler's site more often so those that have had to open the Gate to Rainbow Bridge for their friends can visit sooner. Update 3-7-2011.


----------



## LovelyGold

"Skyler's Friend's" is a wonderful site. Thank you so much! GoldenCamper graciously added my sweet girl to her thoughtful list. I'm new here and greatly appreciate the support and kind words of several members. Wish I had more photos downloaded. It would be lovely to have my beautiful, forever golden girl added to your site in future.

Precious Annabel Thank You For Years Of Love! (5/21/00--9/2/10)


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Steve, thank you so much for adding Hunter and Trapper to Skyler's Friends. You are doing a wonderful thing.


----------



## simbaece

Hi... Im new to this forum but That is a wonderful thing to do. it shows how great you are, Steve. My "life", best friend brother... just everything he was.. passed away this year. I learned it just yesterday  i was away from home for a year for school. we spent 11 years together. i was so happy to see him again... but..  i cant continue. tears...

Simba was very special. i will never, ever forget you simba. you made me who I am. i had him since i was 7 to 17....

thanks again, steve... ure such a sweetheart for doing this.


----------



## sharlin

Site update 8-26-11
Play Hard Sweet Friends


----------



## AlanK

sharlin said:


> Site update 8-26-11
> Play Hard Sweet Friends


You are a good guy Steve.


----------



## GoldenMum

Steve...you are a true Gem on this forum....what you do is beautiful!


----------



## Bob Dylan

You are one remarkable person, you take the time out of your day, sometimes every day, for our pets that have crossed over.
Thank You!


----------



## AlanK

Bob Dylan said:


> You are one remarkable person, you take the time out of your day, sometimes every day, for our pets that have crossed over.
> Thank You!


You are so correct. Steve is a very one of a kind person. We should all be so lucky to learn from the lessons Skyler has shown him


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Your efforts are appreciated by many Steve. I hope you continue to honor the dogs that are meeting Skyler at the Bridge.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Thank you for the beautiful site and for remembering our beloved pets. You are a special person!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

The day you posted my Buddy's photo I felt like it was a postcard sent from Heaven. Forever grateful.


----------



## sharlin

*You are a good guy Steve. AlanK

**Steve...you are a true Gem on this forum....what you do is beautiful! GoldenMum

**you are one remarkable person, you take the time out of your day, sometimes every day, for our pets that have crossed over. Bob Dylan

**Your efforts are appreciated by many Steve. I hope you continue to honor the dogs that are meeting Skyler at the Bridge. Oaklys Dad

**Thank you for the beautiful site and for remembering our beloved pets. You are a special person!! goldencontriever3*

*The day you posted my Buddy's photo I felt like it was a postcard sent from Heaven. Forever grateful. Buddy's Mom Forever*

*You are so correct. Steve is a very one of a kind person. We should all be so lucky to learn from the lessons Skyler has shown him*

*Believe me when I say it is truly an honor to do them. I'll never forget when Skyler whispered in my ear that his friends at Rainbow Bridge needed a place for their humans to come visit them. Of all the lessons Skyler taught me the one that was the hardest was learning that just because I can't "see" him or "touch" him doesn't mean he isn't there. The final lesson he gave was one of knowledge and understanding. I pray that as you visit the site that all of you are bestowed with this lesson.
Peace to you all ~ The Reunion Is Guaranteed
*


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Skyler has a new friend, Tia*

Steve, like many others, I was brought to tears when I received your glorious image of my Charlie after his death in July of 2011.

Now I write for someone else who sorely needs your magic. A few days ago member Doug (who is actually Julie) and her family found the strength to release their Golden girl Tia from the torment of a brain tumor, seizures, and advanced age. The story is in two threads: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../121794-i-have-braced-myself-day-so-long.html and http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...zure-roller-coaster-has-begun-11yr-old-2.html, with a bit more here - http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/121901-candles-prayers-doug-tia.html. The last of these has a link to a collection of images of Tia: Tia. I'm not sure it's the best for your work, but one of my favorites is attached.

I hope you'll be kind enough to create a memorial image for Tia's family as you have done for so many others.

Many, many thanks,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519

*Steve*

Steve

I will never be able to Thank You enough for the beautiful Rainbow Bridge Pictures you did of our Samoyed, Snobear, who went to the Rainbow Bridge on March 27, 2010 and of our Golden Retriever, Smooch, who went to the Rainbow Bridge, December 7, 2010. I treasure them and God Bless You for doing the same for all of the names of other Bridge Kids, I've sent you over these years!!


----------



## debo528

*Thanks Steve, love seeing all of these beautiful Goldens!*

Cooper left us way too soon just after his 8th birthday. He loved to sit in the front yard and what we called keeping the neighborhood secure, so he thought at least. 
Miss him dearly, but have so many great memories!


----------



## diane0905

This is so nice. Thank you!


----------

